# Blower on a Z



## Datsun 260Z (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey,
Has anyone here had any experience with supercharging (centrifugal) the original L24 or L26 engine blocks from the 240Z and 260Z? Any tips, cautions, etc. on the matter? I know I would need stronger internals like forged pistons, etc.

(I did a search through the forum and found nothing)


Thanks


----------



## Datsun 260Z (Sep 2, 2003)

No one here's put a blower on a carbureted Z?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

im sure it can be done but as of myself i cant help you into that matter ... have you thought about going "blow-throu-carb" with a single turbo setup ??


----------



## Datsun 260Z (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm not really sure about turbos, though. I'm trying to stay with a centrifugal supercharger, mostly because of turbo lag.


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

if your gonna get a centrifugal cranksnapper, you might as well get a turbo. Turbo lag on an inline 6??? Its all about tuning on wether you see turbo lag or not. A correctly tuned and trim turbo will expirience lil or no lag.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

There has to be a better site for the specific info you need then Nissanforums.


----------

